# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  हाल ऐ दिल -मर्डर2

## Nisha.Patel

दोस्तों एक बार फिर से हाजिर हु एक दिल धड़क गाने के साथ

----------


## Nisha.Patel

ये गाना हे मर्डर पार्ट २ का

----------


## Nisha.Patel

गाने के डिटेल 

सोंग  नाम :	  हाल ऐ दिल 
एल्बम :	  मर्डर  २ 
सिंगर:	  हर्षित  सक्सेना 
म्यूजिक  डिरेक्टर :	  हर्षित  सक्सेना

----------


## Nisha.Patel

अगर आप इस गाने को ऑनलाइन देखना चाहते हे तो निचे यू टिउब  का लिंक दिया गया हे 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijx11JX61Bs

----------


## Nisha.Patel

दोस्तों ये गाना एक बार जरुर सुनना 

MP3 डाउनलोड करने की लिंक निचे  दी गयी हे 

http://www.mediafire.com/?p9pfvrq1r4sfyi8

----------


## Nisha.Patel

और इस गाने का विडियो डाउनलोड करने के लिए निचे की लिंक पर जाए 


http://www.mediafire.com/?tzx584x8z6mjzws

----------


## Dark Rider

आज के लिए फिर से धमाल थैंक्स अंजलि जी

----------


## Dark Rider

Murder-2-2011

पूरा एल्बम ही डाउनलोड कर लो

----------


## sanjeetspice

अरे वा वा दोस्तों मज़ा आगया बहुत अच्छे

----------


## rashmiluck

अरे वाह गुरु जी पूरी अल्बम ही  वाह मजा आ गया  काव्यांजलि जी को भी धन्यवाद अच्छे सूत्र के लिए कितना अच्छा होता यदि यहाँ पर रोज किसी अच्छे एल्बम के गाने इसी तरह मिलते 


> Murder-2-2011
> 
> पूरा एल्बम ही डाउनलोड कर लो

----------

